# Custom Reel Seats



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been bitten by the turning bug again after almost a year of watching my lathe gather dust. Here's a slew of reel seats I've been working on for the last few weeks. Working on getting my inventory built up for the upcoming shows for the new year.

I've got a variety of materials that I used including acrylics, burl wood, wood and acrylic mix and gator jaw bone.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Fantastic work Lance. Those jaw bones are unique.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

What size are those Lance? I definitely need one of those for my 3-pc travel rod I'm building!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Email Lance.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

They look GREAT Lance......awesome work


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice work. Some unique reel seats in there.

-hook


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

teamfirstcast said:


> What size are those Lance? I definitely need one of those for my 3-pc travel rod I'm building!


Sz 17 hardware. The inside diameter is 1/2" and are easily reamed out if it needs to be larger.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

That's custom work!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Lance.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great job


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look great and kinda familiar 

Really nice work


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Great work Lance! My girlfriend is dead set that she wants the gator jaw bone handle. Perferably one where the teeth used to be. I will be calling you here soon to place an order for one.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Swampland said:


> gator jaw bone.


Hell yes.


----------

